
Ripple CEO Blasts Libra, Boasts of Warchest - ballmers_peak
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/ripple-ceo-blasts-libra-boasts-of-warchest?pu=hackernews7d0vdx&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=unlock
======
conorm
I think ripple could be a game changing company, I am long on XRP, the real
world problems its solves, along with its scalability make it a great
investment compared to other cryptos.

